# Crystal Healing



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Tell me what is it and what does it involve?

I'm curious...


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Hazel, I did I course on crystal healing a few years ago. Each crystal has a vibration and apprently it's the closest vibration to the human body. Certain crystals can help with certain ailments/issues. Also they can help balance your chakras (energy points in yuor body).

One method of crystal healing is for the person to lay down and a crystal is place over each of the 7 main chakras in the body. The 7 main chakra colours are red, orange, yellow, green or pink, turquoise, indigo and violet. So the same coloured crystal would work on each point unless a charka is overactive and a different colour crystal is needed balance the chakra.

A quartz crystal can be used on any chakra. It is always best to start with the root chakra which is where the end of your spine is so you can ground yourself. It's very important to ground yoursel when using crystals otherwise you could feel a bit light headed and the vibration could be too strong for you. A smokey quartz is good for grounding. You can place that by your feet before using your crystals. The crystals should be cleared of any energy it's picked up before you own it because other people touch it and transfer thier energy on to it. The cleansing methods depend on the type of crystal you have because some can be washed in sea salt water and some will erode with sea salt water. You can also programme the stone. I can't remember why that is, I think it's so it works with your vibration better. I would advise that you becareful not to over do it with the crystals though because I bought loads of different ones and put them in my bedroom which kinda messed up my chakra balances. I would recommend keeping the crystals away from where you sleep so you can rest properly without having the influence on you.

I hope this helps, there are some great sites online that will tell you which crystal works best with which problem.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

^-^


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow all of this is really interesting...I've never heard anything like this.


----------



## darkth (Aug 29, 2009)

But some stones/crystals placed under your pillow can help sleep or affect your dreams. I also would advise against overuse or taking advice from just anyone. I don't think choosing crystals according to astrosign works either, often getting something one is drawn to may be the best way to purchase and use crystals. You'll know best what's best for you. Only wash your crystal in salt/sea water the first time and when really necessary.


----------

